# Alexandra Theatre, Coventry - October 2012



## Goldie87 (Nov 6, 2012)

Originally opened as The Alexandra Theatre in 1917, it was often referred to as the "flea Pit". In 1968 the Alexandra cinema closed and was reopened after refurbishment in 1970 as Theatre One. In 1991 the cinema was sold, becoming a nightclub. 

Apologies for the crappy flash pics, a faily quick visit with leic_urban_xp and barrygrylls. A lot of the original features have been removed, however there are still a few if you look for them. The original staircase still exists, as does the projection room (though it has been converted into an office) The battery room is also to be found hidden away, theres also the odd little cinema related item dotted around if you look carefully.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 6, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 6, 2012)

Aaaw, where's the converted projection room photo  

And as far as I am concerned, flash photography is fine with me...


----------



## sj9966 (Nov 6, 2012)

Good stuff, I know this place well as the Theatre One, I saw many a film in there. I also visited when it was a nightclub. It's not in too bad nick considering how long it's been closed.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Nov 6, 2012)

Great report man!


----------



## davesmart (Nov 7, 2012)

Brilliant pics

im only a 15 minute walk from there, may have a look at the weekend
cheers


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice one for gettting in mate. The wheelchair shot reminds me of Phoenix Nights for some strange reason


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 14, 2012)

like the old carpet with the harp, must be a sponsor!
good shots in wot looks like no natural daylight so flash no probs

thanx for sharin


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 14, 2012)

loving that, looks really cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ace5150 (Nov 16, 2012)

Always wanted to shoot here, I was a regular to Theatre One back in the late 70's, and it used to have 3 screens. Was run by a local businessman who also owned a notorious nightclub that Geoff Thompson used to be head bouncer.
Anyway, some dodgy Indian businessmen brought and revamped the cinema, hoping to attract the student fraternity, but it failed. Best known for the awful colour scheme.
Great pics, would LOVE to know how you accessed it.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice to see something from Coventry...


----------



## MeanMustard (Dec 18, 2012)

You won't see it for much longer. The council seemed to have confirmed it's going to be demolished to make way for flats. The front doors are open for the first time that I've seen in a long time and the place has started to be emptied. Coventry demolishes another old cinema. The letter is online but I'm on my phone so finding it hard to find the page and to link it.


----------



## Arran82 (Feb 15, 2013)

ha...I was a regular here in around 2001 when it was a nightclub, used to leave with my ears ringing some mornings the music was so loud. Then used to trek across the bus station over to a chippy that used to be there....gold old days.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 8, 2013)

Great photos thanks for sharing


----------

